# Pre-World War One Mission Conference (Doctrine of Man)



## N. Eshelman (Jul 21, 2009)

I need some help: 

What was the name of the missions conference that pre-dated world war one that talked about the betterment of humanity and the coming world peace? 

Does anyone know:
1. What it was called
2. Where I can get some quotes from it. 

Having trouble remembering it for some reason.. and I am only 31.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 21, 2009)

1910 World Missionary Conference in Edinburgh:

[ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1910_World_Missionary_Conference]1910 World Missionary Conference - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]

-----Added 7/21/2009 at 08:08:09 EST-----

The denial of the total depravity of man did not seem to be a major issue. A lot of focus was spent on the study of non-western religions and also in improving the preparation of missionaries.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 21, 2009)

Checking Google Books for that 1910 Missions Conference, I didn't see anything that was directly from the Conference itself (reports) currently online. There were secondary sources (reviews) however, but even there, it was mostly snippet views and not full views of those texts. 

One exception was a review that appeared in the conservative _Bible Student and Teacher_ (which for some reason Google wants to title _Christian Faith and Life_. Warfield was an editor of this publication for many years.

If interested, this link may work, add in publication dates between 1910 and 1920, and then go to the last entry on the 2d page:


----------

